# Ski Sundown (night): Friday, 3/30/2007



## Greg (Feb 28, 2007)

I think the mountain has enough snow to make it this long. Hopefully the bumps do too.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2007)

If they're open, I'm there.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2007)

*Friday?!*

Changed the thread title as Sundown will be closed Tue-Thu this week. However:



			
				skisundown.com/conditions/ said:
			
		

> CLOSED TUES. 3/27, WED. 3/28 & THURS. 3/29, HOWEVER WE ANTICIPATE REOPENING ON FRI., MAR. 30 AT 9AM....CHECK BACK HERE!



If they do reopen on Friday, I'll be back there for one final night of bump bashing.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish that they would have been opened for skiing this wednesday, but I am going to Mount Snow on friday for skiing on what looks to be a blue bird day, so I will not be able to make it.

Any chance that you will be at Mohawk for free skiing on Sunday?


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Any chance that you will be at Mohawk for free skiing on Sunday?



No. Probably gonna hit Jiminy.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have to be in NYC by 8:30 on Friday and have lax practice from 4:30 - 6:30.  If I hustle I could be there by 7:30.  Count me as a maybe.  It will probably be a game time decision for me.  I'm more concerned about the early trip into the city than lax practice.  It would be nice to hit the last Sundown night skiing gathering.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, based on the forecast, it starts to get cold again at night after tomorrow. At least that will minimize melting at night and in the early morning hours. That sun each day this week is going to beat down that snowpack though. There were a couple dirty troughs up top on the Nor'easter bumps, but Lower had several feet of snow still and no bare troughs. Fingers crossed...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm down for this if they open.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, based on the forecast, it starts to get cold again at night after tomorrow. At least that will minimize melting at night and in the early morning hours. That sun each day this week is going to beat down that snowpack though. There were a couple dirty troughs up top on the Nor'easter bumps, but Lower had several feet of snow still and no bare troughs. Fingers crossed...



nobody skiing on it will help preserve those thin spots big time.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2007)

2knees said:


> nobody skiing on it will help preserve those thin spots big time.



True. I was thinking this too. We cut out a pretty deep line yesterday and some of that dirt is because of us. It's really only thin on the top to three troughs.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone else? Come on folks! This is the last chance to do the night bump session thing. It would be fun to have a big group. I'm going to try to get there as close to 6 pm as possible so I have a few hours of daylight bumps. Sunset is 7:14 pm.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 28, 2007)

Plan on going to k-mart fri day....according to all the reports k is losing it fast...Hmmm  maybe if I feel like a hero Ill hit SD at night.....Greg ya got any of those SD vouchers left???      steve


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2007)

powhunter said:


> .Greg ya got any of those SD vouchers left???      steve



I do. I have six and I'll bring them all on Friday for anyone that wants one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmmm.  Now you got me thinking.  I have to hit my goal of 20.  I have an all day lax scrimmage in Brookfield on Saturday and dinner at my parents on Sunday.  If I don't get out Friday my season could be over.

I will be there at 8 at the latest.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of heading over right from work, which would have me on snow by 5:30ish.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

The conditions page now seems pretty sure of a reopening tomorrow:

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/

Bring it on!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2007)

The main page is even more sure! :beer:



> IT'S THE LAST SPRING FLING ON SNOW!!! WE ARE OPEN FRI., 3/30 9AM-10PM, SAT., 3/31 8AM-10PM, AND SUN., 4/1 8AM-5PM (NO FOOLIN'!) RUMOR HAS IT THERE MAY EVEN BE A POND SKIM ON SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> I do. I have six and I'll bring them all on Friday for anyone that wants one.



I have 4 vouchers left. PM me to claim one for tomorrow night.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> I have 4 vouchers left. PM me to claim one for tomorrow night.



Three left.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm eyeballing sundays forecast and it doesnt look too good.  maybe i should swap out sunday at snow for friday night at sundown.  i cant believe i'm actually saying that, but it probably would be for the better.  decisions, decisions.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2007)

2knees said:


> i'm eyeballing sundays forecast and it doesnt look too good.  maybe i should swap out sunday at snow for friday night at sundown.  i cant believe i'm actually saying that, but it probably would be for the better.  decisions, decisions.



Come to the darkside...


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Come to the darkside...



Agreed. We should all go out for a beer afterward....


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay, I am in for friday night, I'll be there with Warren and being on a friday night I do not have to race home to get him in bed for school on time.

As much as I would like to ski at Mount Snow, I hate skiing alone, so Sundown is the better option.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> Agreed. We should all go out for a beer afterward....



Don't forget I owe you one Pat, this could be your chance to collect...  :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Don't forget I owe you one Pat, this could be your chance to collect...  :beer:




my arm.... its twisting twisting.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 29, 2007)

What, beer?  :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2007)

alright, i just switched it with the boss.  friday night it is.  see you guys there.  i'm gonna go straight from work so i'll be there around 6.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

2knees said:


> alright, i just switched it with the boss.  friday night it is.  see you guys there.  i'm gonna go straight from work so i'll be there around 6.



I assume now I only have two comps left. Well well well. All I have to do is start throwing free lift tickets around to get a gathering going again, eh..?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> I assume now I only have two comps left. Well well well. All I have to do is start throwing free lift tickets around to get a gathering going again, eh..?



brolly, you've hooked me up enough.  if someone else wants it let it rip.  I'm cool with giving sundown my money for actually reopening.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

2knees said:


> brolly, you've hooked me up enough.  if someone else wants it let it rip.  I'm cool with giving sundown my money for actually reopening.



I gotcha covered. I think we've all done a great job of giving the mountain a ton of online exposure this season. Now the only question is where do we go for that beer? There has to be a good bar in downtown New Hartford, no? Somewhere by the 219/44 intersection?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2007)

We could always hit the Sundown bar.  Not sure how long they stay open after the lifts stop though...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> We could always hit the Sundown bar.  Not sure how long they stay open after the lifts stop though...




not long if i remember correctly.  especially considering we'll probably be the only ones there at closing.

can you say PARKING LOT BAR?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 29, 2007)

Is that restaurant in town called Chatterly's?  How about that Brass Rail place on 44?  Looks divey, but that has never bothered me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 29, 2007)

2knees said:


> not long if i remember correctly.  especially considering we'll probably be the only ones there at closing.
> 
> can you say PARKING LOT BAR?



oooo.  i have a good sampler left over from st. patty's day.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

2knees said:


> can you say PARKING LOT BAR?





Grassi21 said:


> Is that restaurant in town called Chatterly's?  How about that Brass Rail place on 44?  Looks divey, but that has never bothered me.



I'm cool with either of these options. Might be cool to find a place with some good apps too. Wings and shit like that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm cool with either of these options. Might be cool to find a place with some good apps too. Wings and shit like that.




The food at Chatterly's is decent.  Wifey and I had lunch there twice last season.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2007)

whatever you guys want to do is fine with me.

i could drink in a closet and enjoy myself.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 29, 2007)

2knees said:


> i could drink in a closet and enjoy myself.



i've done it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not looking to get too crazy afterwards.  I want to get home at a decent hour since I have to back at the mountain by 7:00am the next morning...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm not looking to get too crazy afterwards.  I want to get home at a decent hour since I have to back at the mountain by 7:00am the next morning...



i'm thinking 1 or 2 max.  i have an all day lax jamboree thing on saturday morning.  but B i feel worse for you.  i hope your last day at sundown involved skiing and not just work.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I'm not looking to get too crazy afterwards.  I want to get home at a decent hour since I have to back at the mountain by 7:00am the next morning...




oh sure. then i'll bring a case of these







cause its the one to have when you're having more than one!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

2knees said:


>



uke:



Like you guys, gotta drive home so only a couple. Gotta toast the Sundown bump season though! I guesstimate I skied Nor'easter over 150 times this season. Hope to log 25 more tomorrow night!

Who's gonna hike the hill later this month?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe I should just plan on sleeping at Sundown???


----------



## powhunter (Mar 29, 2007)

Im definately in...looking forward to meeting the rest of you guys.... Im sure we can find a place for apre ski  bladder flushers!!    steve


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

So I have one voucher left. Who's in? madskier6? cbcbd? Marc? Bueller?


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2007)

Just called the snowphone and it's official. Sundown's open! I love Dotty's enthusiasm on the snow report. "One last time to bash the bumps on Nor'easter!" :lol:

I'm psyched. Is it silly that I get so excited about skiing a little local hill like this? Looks like a pretty good sized group tonight. Again, I have one comp left for anyone else that wants to join us while bashing the bumps!   I will be there around 6 pm.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> Is it silly that I get so excited about skiing a little local hill like this?



Hell no!  Without Sundown I think my number of days on skis would be cut in half.  As we all know, they do a great job for their location, elevation, and terrain.  I might pony up the extra cash for a season pass next year.  The Cat has more varied terrain and isn't that much further but Sundown does the trick for this guy.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 30, 2007)

Greg said:


> So I have one voucher left. Who's in? madskier6? cbcbd? Marc? Bueller?



Thanks for the invite but I can't make it tonight.  Too much going on at home plus I'm hitting KMart on Sunday so I'll have to wait.  Do a couple of runs for me & toast a beer in my absence.

I'll catch-up with you, Greg, and anyone else who wants to join in on Good Friday at MRG.


----------

